# Raiola al lavoro per ottenere la procura di Dembelè.



## Willy Wonka (14 Giugno 2017)

Come riportato dall'edizione online del *Mundo Deportivo*, Mino Raiola ha messo nel mirino un altro giovane talento di livello europeo: il francese del Borussia Dortmund Ousmané Dembelé. Raiola è al lavoro per ottenere la procura dell'attaccante del BVB e i gialloneri sarebbero oltremodo preoccupati dall'intera vicenda. I rapporti tra i tedeschi e Raiola sono pessimi, a causa soprattutto di un altro assistito di Raiola, Mkhitaryan, passato allo United la scorsa stagione.
Lo stesso Barcellona che seguiva il giocatore con eestremo interesse da tempo si è allarmato. Fin dai tempi di Ibrahimovic i rapporti coi blaugrana non sono tra i più cordiali per usare un eufemismo, e il Barcellona rivolgerà molto probabilmente le proprie mire altrove. 
Dembelé entrerebbe quindi a far parte della scuderia di Raiola, che annovera tra gli altri Pogba, Ibrahimovic, Mkhitaryan, Donnarumma, Lukaku e Balotelli.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Giugno 2017)

Comunque credo che se questo continua così di affari ne farà pochi.


----------



## ralf (14 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione online del *Mundo Deportivo*, Mino Raiola ha messo nel mirino un altro giovane talento di livello europeo: il francese del Borussia Dortmund Ousmané Dembelé. Raiola è al lavoro per ottenere la procura dell'attaccante del BVB e i gialloneri sarebbero oltremodo preoccupati dall'intera vicenda. I rapporti tra i tedeschi e Raiola sono pessimi, a causa soprattutto di un altro assistito di Raiola, Mkhitaryan, passato allo United la scorsa stagione.
> Lo stesso Barcellona che seguiva il giocatore con eestremo interesse da tempo si è allarmato. Fin dai tempi di Ibrahimovic i rapporti coi blaugrana non sono tra i più cordiali per usare un eufemismo, e il Barcellona rivolgerà molto probabilmente le proprie mire altrove.
> Dembelé entrerebbe quindi a far parte della scuderia di Raiola, che annovera tra gli altri Pogba, Ibrahimovic, Mkhitaryan, Donnarumma, Lukaku e Balotelli.



Il Barca proprio settimana scorsa secondo Mundo Deportivo lo ha richiesto al Bvb, ma il Bvb non lo vende per meno di 90 mln. Dembelè cmq è tifoso del Barca e ha già dichiarato che il suo sogno è andare li.


----------



## vanbasten (14 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione online del *Mundo Deportivo*, Mino Raiola ha messo nel mirino un altro giovane talento di livello europeo: il francese del Borussia Dortmund Ousmané Dembelé. Raiola è al lavoro per ottenere la procura dell'attaccante del BVB e i gialloneri sarebbero oltremodo preoccupati dall'intera vicenda. I rapporti tra i tedeschi e Raiola sono pessimi, a causa soprattutto di un altro assistito di Raiola, Mkhitaryan, passato allo United la scorsa stagione.
> Lo stesso Barcellona che seguiva il giocatore con eestremo interesse da tempo si è allarmato. Fin dai tempi di Ibrahimovic i rapporti coi blaugrana non sono tra i più cordiali per usare un eufemismo, e il Barcellona rivolgerà molto probabilmente le proprie mire altrove.
> Dembelé entrerebbe quindi a far parte della scuderia di Raiola, che annovera tra gli altri Pogba, Ibrahimovic, Mkhitaryan, Donnarumma, Lukaku e Balotelli.



Fino a qualche giorno fa dicevano che balotello doveva andare al bd, adesso i rapporti sono pessimi? mahh


----------



## Jino (14 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Comunque credo che se questo continua così di affari ne farà pochi.



So per certo che Barcellona ed Inter con questo hanno chiuso. Beh forse l'Inter con la nuova proprietà magari qualcosa è cambiato. Comunque Pogba sognava di giocare al Barca, ma con Raiola come procuratore era impossibile.


----------



## Igniorante (15 Giugno 2017)

Sta facendo terra bruciata intorno a sè, come godo


----------



## Crox93 (15 Giugno 2017)

Bisogna escludere ed isolare sto obeso


----------



## DrHouse (15 Giugno 2017)

feccia assoluta


----------



## wildfrank (15 Giugno 2017)

Mio auspicio: che presto sia COSTRETTO a piazzare i suoi campioni in Cina, perché gli squadroni europei gli hanno dato l'ostracismo


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2017)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Mio auspicio: che presto sia COSTRETTO a piazzare i suoi campioni in Cina, perché gli squadroni europei gli hanno dato l'ostracismo



Secondo me manco in Cina


----------

